# 1890s mystery frame project



## Sturges1881 (Aug 7, 2021)

Google searches have kept leading me to the forums here, so finally decided to join up...

This is my first 19th century bike so still learning. Not long ago I spotted this on facebook marketplace, so I drove an hour away at 9 at night to go grab it. The previous owner had already sold off the original cranks, sprocket, seat and seatpost unfortunately, and added a later crank and sprocket and 50s schwinn seat. The sprocket and cranks will work for now, but the seat and rusted 26 inch wheels he put on it came off immediately. The first pic is as the PO found it in a barn near Marion, IN...and no, thats not the photo flipped the wrong way, it was indeed left side drive originally

I'm currently working on a set of 650b wheels with new departure model D coaster brake, and black rims that are the closest in cross section I could find to wood rims just to get it ridable shape while trying to keep the look correct...

So far I havent been able to ID the frame, it doesnt match anything from the bigger names, and what I've researched so far it doesnt match any of the smaller Indiana manufacturers either, heres a bunch of detail shots just in case anyone recognizes all these bits as a certain maker

I've been dreaming of an 1890s bike for a while so am really excited to finally have my hands on one, and looking forward to getting this thing safely ridable again!


----------



## stezell (Aug 7, 2021)

@Jesse McCauley


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 7, 2021)

Crawford bicycles were left hand drive from the factory.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 7, 2021)

Original sprocket on your bike is similar to the sprocket on 1897 model 35 Iver and also close to a Columbia model 40 sprocket


----------



## Sturges1881 (Aug 14, 2021)

So, I got everything together for the first time today. Rode it across the yard to get it in good lighting for a picture, as I got on to ride back to the garage, the chain snapped. 😖

I really dont want to spend $100+ on a chain, so I'm probably just going to change both sprockets over to 1/2 inch pitch. Luckily the New Departure hubs also came with 1/2 so hopefully I can find one of those without much trouble. Was really looking forward to a good test ride today, but oh well!


----------



## Billythekid (Aug 14, 2021)

Spend the money it’s not $100 you can find them as cheap as $60 recently in the classifieds


----------



## Billythekid (Aug 14, 2021)

It’s worth it nice looking bike forsure seams like every bike like this is atleast 1k if you change the sprocket it takes away a lot of the 1800s parts and that’s the cool part if you ask me


----------



## Sturges1881 (Aug 14, 2021)

Well the sprocket and cranks arent original anyway, I believe they came off something from the 30s or 40s, but at least the patina fits. I didnt realize chains could be had for less than that, I was just going by what I saw on ebay. Will have to keep an eye out on the posts here and see if I can find another chain


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 10, 2021)

what does the rest of the chain look like?  maybe you could just patch it with a few new links.  bikes that old need skip tooth!


----------



## Sturges1881 (Sep 10, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> what does the rest of the chain look like?  maybe you could just patch it with a few new links.  bikes that old need skip tooth!



It was pitted pretty badly, really it wasnt even safe to attempt to use it... but me being me I just had to try 😖 Luckily my chin just missed the handlebar when it broke. I'm keeping an eye on chains on ebay but they keep going to high for me, especially being short on money at the moment


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 10, 2021)

How long of a chain/ how many links do you need? I have a really clean Diamond chain sitting in my spares box, which I'd consider parting with.


----------



## Sturges1881 (Sep 21, 2021)

Allrounderco said:


> How long of a chain/ how many links do you need? I have a really clean Diamond chain sitting in my spares box, which I'd consider parting with.



The one that came off it was 53 links


----------



## Sturges1881 (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm pretty sure I finally found what this thing might be. I was looking through old Copake auctions and found this from the Reading Cycle Mfg Co.. all of the frame and fork details match up, including the original cranks and sprocket, the only thing that doest match is the stem and bars which could have easily been changed either on mine, or arent original to the bike in the auction... still all guesswork but _shrug_, its the closest I've found yet









						c. 1897 Reading "Index" Track Racer Bicycle | Copake Auction Inc.
					

c. 1897 Reading "Index" Track Racer Bicycle for auction. c. 1897 Reading "Vindex" track racer bicycle. Mfg. by Reading Cycle Co., Reading PA. Ex Claire Duckam collection. Originally restored by Lowell Kennedy. Note rare wooden rams horn handlebars. Recent stunning concourse condition. A GEM!




					copakeauction.hibid.com


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jan 28, 2022)

Sturges1881 said:


> I'm pretty sure I finally found what this thing might be. I was looking through old Copake auctions and found this from the Reading Cycle Mfg Co.. all of the frame and fork details match up, including the original cranks and sprocket, the only thing that doest match is the stem and bars which could have easily been changed either on mine, or arent original to the bike in the auction... still all guesswork but _shrug_, its the closest I've found yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a match. Your stem probably was changed as the clamp would not be used with the expanding wedge stem. It would be one or the other. This bicycle should have a "block chain" if you want to be correct, not a skip tooth roller chain, though they are the same pitch.


----------



## Sturges1881 (Jan 28, 2022)

Rusty Patino said:


> Looks like a match. Your stem probably was changed as the clamp would not be used with the expanding wedge stem. It would be one or the other. This bicycle should have a "block chain" if you want to be correct, not a skip tooth roller chain, though they are the same pitch.



Yea, the skiptooth I just threw on to get it ridable. A block chain would be great, but since I got to it after the original cranks and sprocket were sold, who knows if Ill ever see another of the same make... Kind of irks me how quick some are to part out rather than give someone a chance at something "barn fresh", especially over a century old 😕


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jan 28, 2022)

Sturges1881 said:


> Yea, the skiptooth I just threw on to get it ridable. A block chain would be great, but since I got to it after the original cranks and sprocket were sold, who knows if Ill ever see another of the same make... Kind of irks me how quick some are to part out rather than give someone a chance at something "barn fresh", especially over a century old 😕



My sentiment exactly. Hats off to you for making this a rider in short order. I have a few TOC wheels for a couple years now and haven't been on a single one though I'd like to.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 29, 2022)

Rusty Patino said:


> My sentiment exactly. Hats off to you for making this a rider in short order. I have a few TOC wheels for a couple years now and haven't been on a single one though I'd like to.



Do it!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jan 29, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Do it!



First this:












I'm making progress.  Shoulder surgery on 2/24 so this project in on fast track.


----------

